# Yo-yo Loach maybe with Ich



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I purchased a Yo-yo Loach on Sunday and it appears he may have Ich on his tail. I thought I noticed a few white dots on his tail last night and haven't been able to confirm this as his grace has not presented this morning. I can see him under some rocks but I can't see his tail. 

He has been stressed since bagged on Sunday. He gave up a fight at the pet store when we tried to bag him. He has been searching for a place to call his own. I hadn't planned on getting this type of loach so I didn't have any fine gravel for him to hide in when he arrived. Last night I dug out some of the regular gravel and put in a pit of fine stuff for him but he has shown no interest as yet. 

If he has Ich what can I treat him with? 

The tank is 20 gal fairly new, finished cycling a few weeks ago. Test results on Friday were PH 8, Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 5. I have live plants, 3 White Clouds, 1 Red tailed-shark, 4 Wag-tail Platy, and the guilty party 1 Yo-yo loach. Temp is 75 and I have a Bio-wheel with carbon filter. 

The Platies are also new (I know this was probably pushing it) but came from a different pet store. 

We are experiencing the beginning of an ice storm so I can't go anywhere but this is what I have on hand: 

1) Lifeguard by Jungle, doesn't list ingredients but states "New Haloshield" technology. Not suitable for scaleless fish, invertebrates or newly set up tanks. 

2) QuickCure, active ingredients Formalin and Malachite Green. 

3) Splendid Betta, BettaFix (left form Betta days) active ingredient Melaleuca 


I also have about half a pint of aquarium salt left over from my Betta days.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

*yo-yo loach ich*

I was told never to put more than one yo-yo in a tank by the pet store, I have since done some reading and I see that it is recommended to have more than 1. I got a brief peak of my guy and it looks like he has 2-3 white spots. Could part of his stress be beacause he is alone?? If this is part of the long term problem(ref the stress) I will buy another but I would rather not. Right now my shark is 2 inches long and the loach is smaller probably 1 1/2 -1 3/4 inch and I know eventually somebody will have to find a new home.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sadie said:


> He has been searching for a place to call his own. I hadn't planned on getting this type of loach so I didn't have any fine gravel for him to hide in when he arrived. Last night I dug out some of the regular gravel and put in a pit of fine stuff for him but he has shown no interest as yet.


Yoyos are not burrowing loaches.
Mine enjoy the rock and wood caves as well as the areas of dense vegetation.



Sadie said:


> If he has Ich what can I treat him with?


Although I have not had ich on my yoyos I have treated ich on angels with yoyos in my tank.
Please refer to my 2nd post in: 
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3618&highlight= 



Sadie said:


> I have since done some reading and I see that it is recommended to have more than 1.


Yes: a solitary yoyo loach is not a happy camper.
Three is the recommended minimum.
I have 6 in my tank.

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would use salt to treat the loach aside from increasing the temperature. Medications are your last resort. Be sure to dissolve the salt before adding them to the tank as any grains of salt on the bottom will burn the loach's skin.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

if you have a power-filter place the salt in or behind the cartridge, this way the salt will dissolve quicker and there will be no contact with the loach, it will also ensure a fully dispersed amount of salt around the tank.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

*loach with ich*

Do I still need to take out the carbon filter out of the Bio wheel?

How high should I take the temperature (thinking of the White Clouds)? 

And when gradually increasing, over what period of time are we talking?


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

*loach*

Nevermind my last post, I re-read jones 57742 link so I got it, I read too quickly the first time. Thank you.


----------

